#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  نرم افزار دستکاری در سورس برنامه ها

## farah676

با سلام
نرم افزاری که تقدیم میشود جهت تغییرات در سورس نرم افزار ها میباشد

----------

*ali25*,*DeDe*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
 HeavenTools PE Explorer1.99 R 6 FullVersion 
ابزاری قدرتمند برای resource نمودن فایل های اجرایی PE Explorer نام نرم افزاری قدرتمند می باشد که به کمک آن می توان اقدام به resource نمودن فایل های اجرایی تا حد قابل قبولی نمود. به کمک این نرم افزار شما می توانید caption دکمه ها و برچسب ها و دیگر اجزای موجود بر روی فرم برنامه ها را ویرایش نمایید. قابلیت ایجاد تغییر در عنوان منو های نرم افزار و فایل های اجرایی از دیگر ویژگی های این نرم افزار می باشد. البته این نرم افزار برای برنامه نویسان چیزی بیشتر از یک resource editor ساده می باشد زیرا به کمک این نرم افزار می توان انواع فایل های EXE, DLL و ActiveX Controls ها را در برنامه باز کرده و از اطلاعات موجود در آن ها و اجزای به کار برده شده در آن ها استفاده نمایند. این نرم افزار محصولی از شرکت Heaventools Software می باشد. برخی از ویژگی های نرم افزار: - قابلیت مشاهده برخی از کدها درون فایل های اجرایی - توانایی ایجاد تغییر و سفارشی کردن عناصر گرافیکی موجود در فایل های اجرایی - قابلیت تغییر آیکن برخی از فایل های اجرایی - دارای ابزار Disassembler - توانایی Export/Import کردن API Function در صورت امکان و ... .  

حجم Size : 

3/53 Mb مگابایت




دارای محتوای پنهان




با تشکر 1390/2/23 2:23 بامداد

----------

*13631391saee*,*ali.zohuri*,*ali25*,*AMIRAHMADI*,*arashshr*,*asad1*,*borhan_3010*,*digital84*,*dimooss*,*Doostan*,*ghp1348*,*hamed56*,*hamishe*,*hzzza*,*ir233*,*JVC_ATX*,*khosrowG*,*mahdi75sha*,*mamamali63*,*mamok*,*mehdifull*,*mohamad d*,*NAKHL123*,*onlyertebat*,*PARS_SERVIS*,*pc-isar*,*Ramsin*,*rstoos*,*saeedksaeedk*,*sam_electronic*,*sardarshams*,*SOIL2020*,*sookhtegi*,*sync*,*t300*,*TAMIN*,*tohidfilm*,*Ya Xun*,*Yasin_medar*,*yousef12*,*جمشيدا*,*رضانصر*,*صابری*,*عا بد زاده*

----------


## ali25

> با سلام
>  HeavenTools PE Explorer1.99 R 6 FullVersion 
> ابزاری قدرتمند برای resource نمودن فایل های اجرایی PE Explorer نام نرم افزاری قدرتمند می باشد که به کمک آن می توان اقدام به resource نمودن فایل های اجرایی تا حد قابل قبولی نمود. به کمک این نرم افزار شما می توانید caption دکمه ها و برچسب ها و دیگر اجزای موجود بر روی فرم برنامه ها را ویرایش نمایید. قابلیت ایجاد تغییر در عنوان منو های نرم افزار و فایل های اجرایی از دیگر ویژگی های این نرم افزار می باشد. البته این نرم افزار برای برنامه نویسان چیزی بیشتر از یک resource editor ساده می باشد زیرا به کمک این نرم افزار می توان انواع فایل های EXE, DLL و ActiveX Controls ها را در برنامه باز کرده و از اطلاعات موجود در آن ها و اجزای به کار برده شده در آن ها استفاده نمایند. این نرم افزار محصولی از شرکت Heaventools Software می باشد. برخی از ویژگی های نرم افزار: - قابلیت مشاهده برخی از کدها درون فایل های اجرایی - توانایی ایجاد تغییر و سفارشی کردن عناصر گرافیکی موجود در فایل های اجرایی - قابلیت تغییر آیکن برخی از فایل های اجرایی - دارای ابزار Disassembler - توانایی Export/Import کردن API Function در صورت امکان و ... .  
> 
> حجم Size : 
> 
> 3/53 Mb مگابایت
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> ...




جواد جان فایل مشکل داره باز نمیشود لطفا پاسورد چک شود ممنون

----------

*mehdifull*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## ali25

با اجازه جواد آقا
 پاسورد فایلها   JAVAD-JOURSARAE

----------


## ali25

> با اجازه جواد آقا
>  پاسورد فایلها   JAVAD-JOURSARAE


جواد جان پاسورد یا رمز یا سریال نصب نرم افزار را نگذاشتی

----------

*mehdifull*,*جواد جورسرایی*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
خدمت تمامی کاربران و اساتید گرامی
آقا من از همگی عذر می خوام
پسورد فایل های فشرده  JAVAD-JOURSARAEI می باشد

----------

*mehdifull*,*صابری*

----------


## farah676

با سلام
دوست عزیز در موقع آپلود کردن احتیاجی به گذاشتن رمز نیست .لطفا اگر زحمتی میکشید و نرم افزاری ارسال می کنید از گذاشتن رمز خودداری فرمایید.
قربان شما

----------

*mehdifull*,*صابری*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
شاید باید در جواب شما پیغام خصوصی می دادم
در پاسخ شما چون فایل های هاردم هر لحظه ممکنه ویروسی بشه مانند جیفو که پدر فایل های Exe اجرایی را درمیاره فایلها را فشرده و پسورد می گذارم چون ویروس داخل هر فایلی میره و من موقع فشرده کردن حالت معمول براش تعریف کردم که اصلاً به گزینه ای دست نزنم و خودش پسورد بزاره 
با تشکر از توجه شما

----------

*mehdifull*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## farah676

با سلام
با پوزش از شما بزرگوار  ویروسی که فرمودید به پسورد کاری ندارد و با فایل های  EXE صدمه میزند و شما اگر برنامه ها فشرده کنید چه با پسورد یا بی پسورد ویروس  نمیتواند کاری کند. یک راه حل دیگر نیز میتوانید از نرم افزار های خود ایمیج بگیرید و اینکار بسیار ساده است.
قربان شما

----------

*صابری*

----------


## رضانصر

سلام
خدمت آقای جورسرائی ، پسوردی که برای اکستراکت فایلتان گذاشته اید کار نمی کند لطفاً پسورد معتبر را مرقوم فرمائید .
با تشکر

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

> سلام
> خدمت آقای جورسرائی ، پسوردی که برای اکستراکت فایلتان گذاشته اید کار نمی کند لطفاً پسورد معتبر را مرقوم فرمائید .
> با تشکر


با سلام
دوست گرامی من امتحان کردم و حتی برای اینکه جوابم با دلیل باشه فایل را خودم دوباره دانلود کردم و موقع پسورد نوشتن
 JAVAD-JOURSARAEI 
را قرار دادم و فایل باز شد شاید شما کپس لوکتان خاموشه یا بعد از نوشتن متن اسپیس قرار می دهید که فایل باز نمیشه
با تشکر از توجه شما 
1390/1/18 1:4 بامداد

----------

*digital84*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

*Heaven Tools Pe Explorer 1.99 R6 + New Patch + Keygen by Embrace

PE Explorer can handle a variety of different PE file types: EXE, DLL, SYS, MSSTYLES, CPL, OCX, BPL, DPL, SCR and more (including executable files that run on MS Windows CE platform). 

PE Explorer gives you the power to look inside these PE binary files. PE Explorer contains a whole host of powerful analysis and editing tools for working with PE files. It comes with a PE Header Viewer, Section Editor, Exported/Imported API Function List Viewer, Syntax Lookup, Digital Signature Viewer, Resource Viewer/Editor, Dependency Scanner, and a Disassembler. 

On top of all that, PE Explorer has one of the best UPX Unpackers built in. The open API allows custom plug-ins to be integrated. 

PE Explorer: Features 

Not only is our feature list impressive, PE Explorer has many different uses and substantially improves software quality and increase productivity for Windows developers. 

GENERAL FEATURES 

All details about the binary are collected without executing the file. 
Automatically unpacks and decompresses files packed with UPX, NSPack or WinUpack. 
You can work with damaged files (e.g. compressed files). If opening 
a file produces an error, PE Explorer opens that file in Safe mode. 

ADVANCED FEATURES 

Visual Resource Viewer and Editor is one of the most convenient, safe and easy-to-use resource editors available for Windows. 
Exported/Imported Function List Viewers provide you with the information on entry points, numbers, names, and calling syntax of exported and imported functions. 
Quick Function Syntax Lookup displays the calling syntax for the found functions. [FAQ: How do I get parameters on function exports?] 
Digital Signature Viewer lets you view a certificate-based digital signature of an executable file, validate the identity of the software publisher, and verify that the signature is valid and has been applied properly. 
Peeks inside Delphi applications and edit the properties of controls on Delphi forms within the file. 
Makes it easy to diagnose file problems, analyze, repair and restore the damaged section headers settings of PE files, examine PE file headers and correct checksums, repair damaged resources. 
Application Manifest Wizard helps your legacy applications take advantage of the new common control styles and appearances featured in Windows XP and Vista, and mark them with a requested execution level on Vista. 

POWER CODER TOOLS 

PE Explorer Disassembler reconstructs the assembly language source code of target files. The output of strings found in the binary gives you a good knowledge of what some of the functions and subroutines called by this binary are. 
Dependency Scanner helps you learn the minimum set of DLL files required for the EXE file to load and run. 
Automatic unmangling of C++ external entity names and exported symbols back to human-readable names. 
Strips the various types of information (Debug Information and Relocations) stored in the file. 
TimeDate Stamp Adjuster modifies all the TimeDate Stamps to one uniform value. 

With those features, you have plenty of reasons to want to include PE Explorer in your toolbox. 

Minimum System Requirements 

PE Explorer runs on all versions of Windows from 95 through Server 2003 and Vista*

*اين هم لينک هاي دانلود از دانلود سنترهاي ديگه :*

*



دارای محتوای پنهان


*

*اين هم لينک دانلود از سايت ، بدون پسورد :*

*



دارای محتوای پنهان


*

3013.jpg

----------

*ali.zohuri*,*ali_mahiger*,*arashshr*,*azadifar*,*borhan_3010*,*DeDe*,*farah676*,*gggreen*,*ITE-1983*,*kavoos2*,*larvard*,*mamamali63*,*masm99*,*mohamad d*,*PARS_SERVIS*,*Ramsin*,*saeedksaeedk*,*sam_electronic*,*sardarshams*,*Shami*,*SOIL2020*,*TAMIN*,*Yasin_medar*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------

